# Second pregnancy after clomid baby



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Did anyone here get pregnant on clomid? How long was it until your period returned after giving birth? Was it any more regular? Did anyone get pregnant again after it? Naturally or with clomid again? I know, questions, questions, questions  I want to hear your stories 

I gave birth 6 months ago, I still haven't had a period, not that it surprises me at all, even if I didn't have PCOS I am breastfeeding all night (literally, my daughter is feeding every 1.5h irrespective of the time of the day). I would like to get pregnant again, and I know that its theoretically possible even before the first period, but I don't want to get obsessed about it like last time and do tests all the time 

I would love to hear your storied and experienced, please share some with me!


----------



## NickiL (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Lizzie I posted on the clomid thread too. We had a monitored clomid cycle back in 2013 which worked first time and gave me a lovely baby boy who's now 3. We decided summer 2015 that we would try again as I was then 39 we decided that we would try until I was 40 then stop. I had clomid left over from my first enough for 2 cycles. We tried for the next 2 cycles while waiting for an NHS appointment to discuss further clomid. I attending my first appointment 21st Sep the doctor was discussing my cycle and when to start clomid I mentioned that I wasn't sure when day 1 of that months cycle was I'd had a big clot and bleeding on the Friday then spotting brown discharge. The HCA asked shall I do a test? I said well if you like. Well anyway it was a BFP so I was sat in the fertility clinic clutching a positive pregnancy test. I wasn't hopeful as I continued to spot for a week and had very similar symptoms to when I'd miscarried. Anyway to cut a long story short the BFP is now crawling and is a gorgeous 9 month old. Had progesterone throughout my first trimester with my eldest but nothing with my second. My periods took about 4/5 months to come back both times but mine weren't breastfed. I think if you responded well the first time with clomid then like me you will again good luck x


----------



## Lizzy Fox (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Nickil,

Thank you so much for replying! I'm so glad clomid has worked for you again  and only from the second cycle too, that is amazing! What dosage did you use? Did you tell NHS that you've taken it?

I also have some left over, not sure for how many cycles, either 2 or 4. I was given 50mg pills, but was told to take half the dose, which us ridiculously low and I don't think will work again. Might try two months on 25mg and then one month on 50. I've read on the internet that you can't breastfeed several months after taking clomid, which is a real shame - so I'll have to wait until my daughter is fully weaned. It seems to be going well during the day, but she breastfeeds all night and is really dependent on it!

Do you think you'll go for a third one or is your family complete now? 

Lizzy. Xx


----------



## NickiL (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Lizzy, I took 50mg with both. I didn't tell the NHS ( naughty me 😂)
Aww I'm sure a few months won't make much difference until you can wean little one. Also think your body needs time between pregnancies to recover. My second pregnancy I felt every symptom going the first was a breeze 
If I was a few years younger I would of loved more but I don't think I could cope with 3 under 5's so I think my ship has sailed now. But if you would of told me 4 years ago I'd have 2 children I'd of never believed you. 
Good luck xxx


----------

